# The Dreaded Green Mucus Poop



## Ary99 (Jan 1, 2002)

Help me out here as I am seriously obsessed. First, DS seems fairly happy (he's seven weeks) but he has the worst poop I've ever seen. It has never looked normal to me (I have also seen blood in his stool) and we have a history of food allergies. I cut out dairy but a week later it still looks worse than ever. I have now cut out soy and wheat. What next, air? I feel so defeated because I feel like I'm doing something wrong. I am trying so hard to have a healthy low allergen diet but it doesn't seem to be helping.

Also I have oversully issues. Is it green because of foremilk hindmilk imbalance or because of the allergy or both?

I hate worrying. Will I ever get this figured out??? BTW we are seeing the allergist this week, but I need some mommy help to tide me over in the meantime.
v


----------



## turtlemama77 (Jul 29, 2005)

One way to rule out fore/hindmilk imbalance is to try to solve that problem. We had some green poop troubles, too. Block feeding has worked really well for us. I would start by keeping your baby on one breast for several feedings, maybe a block of two hours. If that doesn't seem to be helping, try three hours before switching sides. We found that if ds stays on one side for about 5-6 hours, we have no green poop issues (I'm also tandeming with my 21 month old...that could be why our block is so long). There's more info about block feeding on www.kellymom.com (do a search there).

You can also get info about elimination diets there, too. Hang in there!!


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Block feeding (usually) here too. I tandem nurse though which adds to the confusion. I would give it a shot though. Hugs and good luck.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Our green poop was always solved by block feeding.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Block feeding is a great idea.

Also - how old is he now? A lot of babies go through a period of adjustment where their poops are green - part of the digestion maturing.


----------



## Ary99 (Jan 1, 2002)

He's 7 weeks and has never had "normal" looking poop to me. He seems to be growing and happy, but we are plagued with green yucky mucus poo







:


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

DD has had green poop the entire time as well. I have tried EVERYTHING. I always blockfeed too and that has not made any difference. I even feed from the same side all night and still..green poop. I produce a LOT of milk though, so I'm wondering if that is why. When my breasts are full I can pump 8 oz from one side, although I try to only pump exactly what I need for the afternoons DH is with DD.

Anyway, just wanted to let you know you are not alone! DD is 12 weeks and at the 50th percentile for weight (even on the formula baby charts at the Dr's office), and is not overly fussy, so I am not going to worry about it anymore.


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

For us green poop with lots of mucus was (still is) a dairy allergy. It took over 3 weeks to get all of the dairy out of my system and I have to read labels very carefully. I would stay completely dairy free for a month before ruling it out.


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allbrightmama* 
For us green poop with lots of mucus was (still is) a dairy allergy. It took over 3 weeks to get all of the dairy out of my system and I have to read labels very carefully. I would stay completely dairy free for a month before ruling it out.

Hmm...maybe I didn't cut out dairy long enough then. I think I may try that. Would there be other symptoms of an allergy though? Her poop is not mucusy, it is the regular texture, just green.


----------

